# Derealization Free! Except when I eat :(



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

I wanted to post this to see if anyone else has experienced this.

First of all I have had DR/DP off and on for 20 years. In 2009 I was prescribed LD Naltrexone which helped about 50% of the problem, enough to where it completely took the edge off. Then in 2011 I was diagnosed with bi polar II and was prescribed Lamictal which solved 90% to 100% of my DR/DP issues. Here has been the problem.... whenever I eat, doesn't matter what type of food it is, I get a wave of derealization that lasts about an hour then completely fades away. It is definitely worse with foods that contain free glutamates like MSG or autolyzed yeast extract. To solve this problem I will fast during the whole day and eat a big meal at night which I know can be unhealthy but it really works, cause I will sleep off any feelings of DR/DP.

Now the problem is I am weak, unfocused and low energy throughout the day from only eat once at night. And sometimes I wake up with a huge stomach ache and have to take ranitidine

I have tried different food combinations during the day like protien only, fruit or vegetables only, gluten free, no soy, small meals bla bla bla. And it's always the same reaction, with some foods worse than others.

It could be some type of stomach thing like candida, leaky gut or I may have to see a gastro doctor which I am fine with... or it could be a food allergy, but if that is the case am I allergic to every type of food? Just was curious if this rings a bell with anyone else?


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Obviously your current method of handling meals unsustainable. My best guess at why you feel so awful eating is: Something to do with the blood rushing to your stomach? Perhaps migraine like symptoms? Maybe try cutting out all possible food allergies for a month and eating in small amounts?


----------

